# Angel Tank



## benl.1036 (Apr 17, 2009)

I have 6 juvenile angels recently bought. I have hopes of breeding them someday. My tank is a 20 gallon tall for now, with a pengiun 100 filter and a Tetra heater (not the best, i know). It is very boring. The angels are all about a one inch diameter, and are on a healthy flake food diet with brine shrimp and bloodworms 1-2 times a week. I need help with what I should do with my tank; planted, rock garden, etc. Please respond with any helpful comments regarding my tank or fish, Thanks!

Ill try to get pics on here by tues-wed.


----------



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

What is it that you find boring about your tank? Is it the angels, the aquascape, or the fact that there are no other fish in there?


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

I'd say a piece of driftwood with some tall plants in the back and some small ones in the middle would look good. Personally, I only like a few plants but its entirely up to you. For inspiration, I always like to look at past TOTMs and see what I like, even if you cant pull off(like me) the crazy landscapes like some people can, it can definitely help the wheels in your head start turning.

And if it's the fish that may be boring you, add a school of Cory Cats to liven things up, they're tons of fun to watch.

Hope this helps, good luck.

EDIT: if you plan on eventually breeding the angels, I believe they like having some slate(sticking up I'm pretty sure) to lay their eggs on.


----------



## benl.1036 (Apr 17, 2009)

TOTMs?????????

The decor is just very bland in the tank. I think i will get a few plants and some driftwood, thanks.

Pics are on the way! (Tomorrow)


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

6 angels in a 20g tank has about 3 months of potential... You need to upgrade, and big for 6 angels...


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

TOTM means tank of the month, its given out to the nicest looking tanks at the end of each month. And I imagine if he plans on breeding angels, he'll take a pair and take the rest to the fish store(at least I'd hope that's what he'll do).


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

A 20g is still not a good choice for a breeding pair.


----------



## benl.1036 (Apr 17, 2009)

Whats the best choice tank?

:fish: opcorn:


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

I'd go with a 40g, or 55g tank, though a 29 is the bare minimum. Picture two 6 inch circular fish in your tank...


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

Further, angels can be a lot nastier than they might lead you to believe. Especially when breeding.


----------



## benl.1036 (Apr 17, 2009)

I have a 55 gallon tank, but thats too big to "plant" for me. I dont have the money to buy a huge light, substrate, and CO2 for that tank. And, I have convicts in there now.


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

Not to be a jerk... But you have to decide whether you want to keep angels or not then. Just because you can't afford to plant a 55 g tank doesn't mean they should be subjected to cramped conditions.

They will be fine for a few months... but 6 angels are going to need a 75g or larger tank in short while. 2 angels really should be in a 40 or 55g tank. I've tried in a 29g and if they are breeding it can get ugly.


----------



## benl.1036 (Apr 17, 2009)

I also had a typo in the first section, i have five now, but planned on getting six.


----------



## benl.1036 (Apr 17, 2009)

Not all fish are the same. *** had discus attack neons and be evil fish, and other discus eat food right from my hand.


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

They are right just so you know. Typically speaking, angels look pretty peaceful the way they swim, but just like all fish have their nasty sides. I had a small one a while ago and whenever the lights were on it was my favorite fish. Lots of funny things it did made me love it, but at night he was a total d***. And as for fish feeding out of your hands, mean fish will still do it, actually I've found my meaner fish better at feeding out of my hands cause they're so much more aggressive than the other guys.

It's your choice whether or not to take the advice given, but you asked and everybody is giving you their honest opinion and saying what they think will be beneficial to you. So, you could try the angels in the 20g tank and hope everything turns out just fine(it very well might turn out fine), or you could wait and get a bigger tank and maybe have a little bit more success.


----------



## benl.1036 (Apr 17, 2009)

OK thanks. Ill try to find a bigger tank, but i need money.


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

BurgerKing said:


> It's your choice whether or not to take the advice given, but you asked and everybody is giving you their honest opinion and saying what they think will be beneficial to you. So, you could try the angels in the 20g tank and hope everything turns out just fine(it very well might turn out fine), or you could wait and get a bigger tank and maybe have a little bit more success.


I disagree... There is no way for 5(or 6) angels to work out fine in a 20g tank. We're talking about 6 inch fish. They will be stunted, fin nipping will ensue, and most certainly the water conditions(based on volume there just isn't enough space for the waste to disepate) will be lacking.

You'd be further ahead putting the cons in the 20g(is it long or tall) and the angels in the 55g.


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

sorry i should have clarified, i was talking about one pair.


----------



## benl.1036 (Apr 17, 2009)

benl.1036 said:


> OK thanks. Ill try to find a bigger tank, but i need money.


----------



## xc_runner2010 (Jul 12, 2009)

Ok I am an expert breeder of Angels, I have 6 In a 55 gallon tank and that is enough size, they dont get y when breeding and they breed fine. But if you want to breed i suggest at least a 40 gallon tank or else the fish wont be confortable and wont breed. also if you want to bread you need a plant or something at a 45 degree angel or else they wont lay eggs, they want something close to flat with a little up angel so they can just run across it. If you have any more questions ask me.


----------



## Morcs (Jun 1, 2009)

A pair in a 29G tall works well. as long as there are no other mid to high swimmiers in there too.


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

xc_runner2010 said:


> Ok I am an expert breeder of Angels, I have 6 In a 55 gallon tank and that is enough size, they dont get y when breeding and they breed fine. But if you want to breed i suggest at least a 40 gallon tank or else the fish wont be confortable and wont breed. also if you want to bread you need a plant or something at a 45 degree angel or else they wont lay eggs, they want something close to flat with a little up angel so they can just run across it. If you have any more questions ask me.


You decided to use your only post to tell us you are an expert?


----------



## star rider (Mar 20, 2006)

xc_runner2010 said:


> Ok I am an expert breeder of Angels, I have 6 In a 55 gallon tank and that is enough size, they dont get y when breeding and they breed fine. But if you want to breed i suggest at least a 40 gallon tank or else the fish wont be confortable and wont breed. also if you want to bread you need a plant or something at a 45 degree angel or else they wont lay eggs, they want something close to flat with a little up angel so they can just run across it. If you have any more questions ask me.


you're kidding ...right??

breeding angles will lay eggs on just about any surface. intake tubes, heaters, power heads, glass walls of the tank..etc..etc

known breeding pairs can be kept in a 20 G high tank. they will breed successfully.

While I feel a 29 is the minimum many breeders use 20g tanks for their pairs.
however, after reading this thread..6 should be placed in a 55 tan allowed to pair.


----------

